# Getting rid of lice/mites



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

few of my bucks have mites, and i'm not quite sure what to do about it :? 
I have a shampoo thingy for small mammals, and it's worked well on my hand reared boys as they stayed still when they needed to, but i have 3 fairly wild boys when it comes to the combo of restraint and water ): my first buck died of an infestation on winter, and it left me devistated (RIP Mr Jingles). 
There are also spot on stuff by i think beaphar ( http://www.beaphar.co.uk/productdetail/ ... bils/1057/ ) just wondering if it would really work
I want to get rid of the little parasites before winter comes around again for sure

Any help appart from going to the vets would be much appreciated  (i would love to, but i have not got anywhere near enough money for all of them!)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I use this:

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=441&pf_id=52469

It's always done the job for me! And it's a lot easier than bathing them 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Ditto what Sarah said!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep! Thats what I use too! =o)

Willow xx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you so much! Shal buy some when i can =D
Bathed 2 bucks at about 6pm today, the one that hated me before (Stoffie) insisted on grooming me untill he was dry haha
xx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I use Johnsons Insecticidal Spray Extra

I swear by this and its cheap too.


----------

